# Puppy Vaccines?



## ownedbyadog (Dec 29, 2012)

Needing advice on which vaccinations and timelines to get for our 9 week old pup. Her breeder has only given her the DHLPP (Canine Spectra 5) on 12/19/12. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

If I knew what I know now when I got my pup I would not have vaccinated him with anything other than what is required by law. Most vaccines are unnecessary and do more harm to the immune system than good. 

You should read this:

Healthy Pet Journal - Natural, Holistic Health Care for Dogs & Cats

PET VACCINATION  An Institutionalised Crime by Catherine O'Driscoll


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine had their puppy series only, because they didn't come from natural rearing breeders who feed and wean directly onto raw. If they had, I wouldn't have given any.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

My oldest girl, Charlie, got her first and only puppy shot at 8 months, along with her rabies shot a month later. 
My younger girl, Remi, got her first and only puppy shot at 4 months, and only because my father went and picked her up for me and didn't realize I didn't want it. 

I will not be vaccinating any of my future puppies. In my opinion (and I have done my research) an animal either has an antibody or does not have it. Giving them shots with the virus in them will not give them antibodies for that virus, it just gives them the virus. I do not get vaccines for that reason, either. Both my dogs got sick after they got their vaccines. Not _extremely_ sick, but they wouldn't eat for a day or two and had barely any energy. I vaccinated Charlie for rabies as I was told it was mandatory by law here (which I don't know why I believed them.. there is no rabies in NL so there is no reason for the stupid vaccine here anyways) and she had a very bad reaction to it. Wouldn't eat for 4 days, didn't drink for a day and a half, didn't move at all for two days (she lay on the same spot on the couch), wasn't the same for a week or two after the vaccine. (She is my allergy girl so I do think that this is linked somehow - she did not always have allergies, she developed them a month or two after her vaccinations)

Not all dogs get reactions that bad from vaccines, but I do believe that all dogs get reactions. Most times they are just sleepier than usual, but to me that is still a reaction.

If you do wish to vaccinate your pup, I would personally recommend you to wait until a few months old so their body has time to adjust to its new surroundings and you are not putting extra stress on the immune system during her 'acclimation' period.

^ Remember that this is all my opinion due to tons of research and real life experiences.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> My oldest girl, Charlie, got her first and only puppy shot at 8 months, along with her rabies shot a month later.
> My younger girl, Remi, got her first and only puppy shot at 4 months, and only because my father went and picked her up for me and didn't realize I didn't want it.
> 
> I will not be vaccinating any of my future puppies. In my opinion (and I have done my research) an animal either has an antibody or does not have it. Giving them shots with the virus in them will not give them antibodies for that virus, it just gives them the virus. I do not get vaccines for that reason, either. Both my dogs got sick after they got their vaccines. Not _extremely_ sick, but they wouldn't eat for a day or two and had barely any energy. I vaccinated Charlie for rabies as I was told it was mandatory by law here (which I don't know why I believed them.. there is no rabies in NL so there is no reason for the stupid vaccine here anyways) and she had a very bad reaction to it. Wouldn't eat for 4 days, didn't drink for a day and a half, didn't move at all for two days (she lay on the same spot on the couch), wasn't the same for a week or two after the vaccine. (She is my allergy girl so I do think that this is linked somehow - she did not always have allergies, she developed them a month or two after her vaccinations)
> ...


Totally agree, and vets (as well as human doctors) tell you a list of possible reactions and side effects to watch for with vaccines. Therefore, they even know of the risks behind them. And still get sick even with the vaccines.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Hate to put it this way but you obviously have never treated a puppy with parvo virus. Or seen them die despite treatment. Vaccinate your puppies or you really are rolling the dice. The series at a young age will carry through lifelong to some degree so look at eliminating those vaccines given at older ages if that is your desire.

The mother's immunity that is passed onto the pup will definitely go away and that time frame is between 6-16 wks of age. After that point immunity is up to the strength of the puppy which in the face of parvo or distemper will may not be enough to save the pup.

Vaccines have done wonders to save many animals over the years but the concern with over vaccination is valid IMO. But to not vaccinate a puppy is just not correct.

The vaccines given have inactivated parts of the virus to stimulate a reaction to form antibodies to then react if ever presented with the real virus. This allows for a reaction time to fight off the virus that can often save their life. Think about polio and what that vaccine did to stop that disease in people.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

dr tim said:


> Hate to put it this way but you obviously have never treated a puppy with parvo virus. Or seen them die despite treatment. Vaccinate your puppies or you really are rolling the dice. The series at a young age will carry through lifelong to some degree so look at eliminating those vaccines given at older ages if that is your desire.


Not sure if this was directed towards me but;

I actually have had two dogs during my life die of parvo. Both these dogs were treated. I believe one got parvo from the vaccination, as he got sick not long after he was vaccinated. The other was also vaccinated. The second dog was treated for parvo but did not make it. So yes, I have seen them die of parvo, and despite treatment. It irks me when people make assumptions such as these. I don't just drop my unvaccinated dogs in the middle of a dog park or somewhere similar where there are millions of pathogens. You introduce them to things slowly. I get blood work done and titre tests on my dogs and they always come back healthy and the antibodies are still there. I was not going to vaccinate my older girl, but the vet wanted me to do it before she would spay her so I really didn't have a choice. I had a titre test done on her at 6 months and she had the antibodies there. I am not going into this blindfolded and playing guessing games.

Indeed, vaccinations MAY have played a role in some viruses, but I personally do not think that they are necessary, and that they can do more harm than they can good. 

IMO, why would I vaccinate when I could get sick from that vaccination? Especially if it is unlikely that I get the virus in the first place?

Again, all my personal opinion from research and real life experiences.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Dogs are not going to catch parvo from the vaccination. Vaccinations will suppress the immune system initially and the the immune system rebounds. If the puppy is exposed to the virus during this period of suppression, they could become infected.

Take my comments how you wish, personally, if you wish. I do care about pets and their welfare and what you are proposing just does not make sense to me as a scientist.

You had some unfortunate experiences with your pets and I am sorry you and yours had to go through it. I, too, have gone through those episodes hundreds of times as someone that has worked in a vet office, both in a big city and the country, since I was 14. Common sense as to where you take your pets until they are protected by some means only is reasonable. IMO, that would be when the vaccines given as a puppy are known to be effective is when they go to a public beach, rest stop, etc. Welfare of the animal is my concern and dictates what I do or recommend. To each our own, I suppose.

Titres are great and I would welcome a study too show parvo titres in a puppy from early age to 6 months that display an effective amount of antibody present to fend off a viral exposure. Honestly, if you know of one I would like to see it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

dr tim said:


> Hate to put it this way but you obviously have never treated a puppy with parvo virus. Or seen them die despite treatment. Vaccinate your puppies or you really are rolling the dice. The series at a young age will carry through lifelong to some degree so look at eliminating those vaccines given at older ages if that is your desire.
> 
> The mother's immunity that is passed onto the pup will definitely go away and that time frame is between 6-16 wks of age. After that point immunity is up to the strength of the puppy which in the face of parvo or distemper will may not be enough to save the pup.
> 
> ...


I have in fact. The first vet I worked for treated a number of them. Several of the treated dogs and puppies HAD been vaccinated. Two I can think of died, and another three came through. But they still got parvo. My brother lost his puppy after a reaction to the vaccine itself. 

My mother in law was hospitalized two years ago from a flu vaccine.

I will never vaccinate myself or dogs. Period.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

dr tim said:


> Dogs are not going to catch parvo from the vaccination. Vaccinations will suppress the immune system initially and the the immune system rebounds. If the puppy is exposed to the virus during this period of suppression, they could become infected.
> 
> Take my comments how you wish, personally, if you wish. I do care about pets and their welfare and what you are proposing just does not make sense to me as a scientist.
> 
> ...


Either they are immune or they are not. With a strong, natural immunity why give a vaccine that is going to temporarily suppress it?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

dr tim said:


> Dogs are not going to catch parvo from the vaccination. Vaccinations will suppress the immune system initially and the the immune system rebounds. If the puppy is exposed to the virus during this period of suppression, they could become infected.
> 
> Take my comments how you wish, personally, if you wish. I do care about pets and their welfare and what you are proposing just does not make sense to me as a scientist.
> 
> ...





naturalfeddogs said:


> Either they are immune or they are not. With a strong, natural immunity why give a vaccine that is going to temporarily suppress it?



With all due respect, "either they are immune or they are not" is misinformation; the system is exposed to something that stimulates a response which eventually becomes immunity to that stimulus. While SOME immunities are passed down genetically (because originally back in that creature's bloodline one of them was exposed to something that stimulated a response) immunity doesn't just magically come into existence. 

"A strong, natural immunity" just doesn't "happen"; it was created over time through genetics and exposure.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

This is for the benefit of many to understand how vaccines work;

Mother dog transfers passive immunity to the pup through the first days milk, more or less. This immunity is strong enough to fend off viruses, etc that the mother dog has antibodies for but only for a limited time. If the mother dog was never vaccinated for disease X or exposed and fought off the disease X, for instance, there will likely be no passive immunity passed on for disease X. This limited time of passive immunity expires between 6-16 weeks of age. If this passive immunity is still strong, the vaccine that is given will not take hold. If this passive immunity is weak enough, the vaccine takes over and elicits an immune response in the body that will cause antibodies to be formed for what is in the vaccine. This is why there is a series of vaccinations given in that we do not know when the passive protection goes away.

One would argue "why not wait till after 16 weeks to vaccinate so you know the passive immunity is gone?" You can do this but the problem there is the possibility of having better than 10 weeks of unprotected puppy from the earliest time passive immunity disappears (6 weeks) until this vaccine is given (after 16 weeks.) That, to me, is a huge risk to take and I wouldn't do it or recommend it. As long as one understands that equation they then can make their own decisions as to how they proceed.

Can a dog live a long time with no vaccinations what so ever? Sure, but if confronted by a virus that dog very well could get extremely sick. To me, lower those odds dramatically with at least puppy vaccinations.

One still needs to take care of that puppy with good nutrition, husbandry or cleanliness in that even in a vaccinated animal if the animal is exposed to a heavy enough load of virus they can be overwhelmed and succumb. One can look at the health of a puppy like a teeter taughter with the goal of keeping it level. One side is the vaccinations, the other side husbandry, nutrition and cleanliness.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I believe that with proper nutrition, (species appropriate) and titers showing proper immunity there is no reason to vaccinate. Why would you, when the vaccines actually decrease the immunity initially? Why decrease it when it's fine to begin with? That's like fixing something that's not broken.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a believer in natural rearing to an extent, I always want to give my dogs the best fighting chance possible and will always vaccinate with first shots and a booster, after that I believe with proper nutrition and exposure they have a much better chance of survival. JMO


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I'm a believer in natural rearing to an extent, I always want to give my dogs the best fighting chance possible and will always vaccinate with first shots and a booster, after that I believe with proper nutrition and exposure they have a much better chance of survival. JMO


Agreed. Mine had the whole puppy series only because they weren't naturally reared. They were kibble fed. No more here either. I would like to get a puppy in the future from a natural rearing raw feeding breeder, and if I do I won't give vaccines at all.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

I understand where you are coming from but let's find some facts that show the titres we want to be in sufficient levels to do the job. That immunity passed on by mom, regardless of the species, tends to wear off at some point. We can go by natural evolution and say "let the strong survive" but some science advances make a lot of sense. 

So where can we find studies that show puppies sustaining adequate levels of antibodies from 6 weeks of age and further? Time to do some med searching, googling, etc. I will try from this end and consult with vets I know that are holistic, etc. You try from your end if you are game.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

dr tim said:


> I understand where you are coming from but let's find some facts that show the titres we want to be in sufficient levels to do the job. That immunity passed on by mom, regardless of the species, tends to wear off at some point. We can go by natural evolution and say "let the strong survive" but some science advances make a lot of sense.
> 
> So where can we find studies that show puppies sustaining adequate levels of antibodies from 6 weeks of age and further? Time to do some med searching, googling, etc. I will try from this end and consult with vets I know that are holistic, etc. You try from your end if you are game.



Here ya go. About halfway down to the vaccine section. Dr. Jeff Bergin on Responsible Dog Breeding Practices

I'll see if I can find more when I get back. Wayne and I are about to cut a deer, for us and the dogs.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

A couple more real quick Raw Fed Dogs - Natural Prey Model Rawfeeding Diet and Raw Feeding – The Benefits of an ‘Ultimate Diet’ | The Dog House Lincoln


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My almost 5 month old pup Oscar got one set of shots when he was at the breeders, and I haven't done any since and don't plan on it. I'm hoping to hold off on rabies as long as possible, because that one is law to do.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I personally wouldn't vaccinate either. I'd work on building their immune system and their gut flora and really focusing on their gut. In order to put them in a state where their immune system will work best it's vital the gut isn't stressed out. 

I don't know how I feel about vaccinating dogs who aren't fed properly and are constantly given flea medicines and heart worm medicines. Sure the vaccines will do harm, like everything else, but their bodies are so out of whack from the toxins and the poor diet will that do more harm? That's for the owner to weigh, I suppose.

I believe in feeding my pup the best diet, and by that I mean quality cuts from a variety of animals, whole prey when possible and when not things like kelp/clay to help them detox from the chemicals they are inevitably exposed to, also to make up for the missing parts like eyes and glands if whole food isn't provider. I feel the benefits of vaccines aren't worth the side effects. Vaccine court is busy, busy with people who probably wish they hadn't gotten the vaccine.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I have to say that I would definitely give puppy shots and at minimum the booster but that is because I live in an area that has high incidences of distemper (we have some very old virulent forms too) and parvo. I've nursed pups through parvo and it sucks. But the one I won't "mess with" is distemper. So my pups got their shots at 8, 12, and 16 weeks then the 3 yr booster from a year on.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

If your puppy has been conventionally reared and you plan to feed and treat the pup with conventional medicine and processed food then you should follow your vets vaccine protocol. If you are planning to feed raw and naturally rear your pup I would wait til 4 - 5 months old and titre. I would also talk with Naturally Rearing folks and learn how to expose your pup more safely. We do not vaccinate. And yes, before it comes up again I have had complete litters die from parvo - they were current on their vaccines and secluded to my home with no visitors. So yes I have seen pups die of parvo, but not since we stopped vaccinating. Please do your research and I am sure you will make a decision you are happy with for you and your pup.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

dr tim said:


> Hate to put it this way but you obviously have never treated a puppy with parvo virus. Or seen them die despite treatment. Vaccinate your puppies or you really are rolling the dice. The series at a young age will carry through lifelong to some degree so look at eliminating those vaccines given at older ages if that is your desire.
> 
> The mother's immunity that is passed onto the pup will definitely go away and that time frame is between 6-16 wks of age. After that point immunity is up to the strength of the puppy which in the face of parvo or distemper will may not be enough to save the pup.
> 
> ...


How do you know it is the vaccine that stopped the disease?...epidemics go in cycles and die out naturally..? The vaccine may not have had anything to do with it. In fact there is a strong correlation between vaccines and disease to suggest that vaccines may have done as much to precipitate disease as to prevent it. The most dramatic correlation appears in the case of polio. In the three decades preceding the vaccine the death rate from polio declined in the US by 47 percent and in England by 55 percent. When mass inoculations began in the US the incidences of polio increased sharply. In Massachusetts to take an example were 273 cases of polio in the year leading up to 30 August 1954, when the vaccine was introduced state-wide. One year later there were 2027 cases. The correlation in England was striking enough that doctors at the National Institute of Health in the 1950’s declared the vaccine “worthless as a preventative and dangerous to take” . In 1976 Dr. Salk (the man credited with the creation of the vaccine) acknowledged publicly that his vaccine was likely “the principle if not sole cause” of all reported polio cases in the US since 1961. More recently the Centre for Disease control admitted that 87 percent of all polio cases in the US between 1973 and 1983 had been caused by the vaccine, with all cases between 1980 and 1989 attributable to it. By then tens of thousands s of people may have contracted polio needlessly, even as the drug companies that marketed the vaccine made huge profits. Today polio has virtually been wiped out in the US – perhaps only a few unlucky people had the physical predisposition to contract it naturally in its extreme, debilitating form, and so the disease “self-limited” as it ran the course of possible victims. As one goes down the list of other vaccines – smallpox, pertussis, diphtheria, measles, mumps, rubella – every last one’s history bears out the same disturbing correlations, low rates of vaccine effectiveness and suspicious upticks in disease incidence after the vaccines’ introduction. For women and pregnant bitches an added threat: the likelihood that vaccinations may thwart these usually mild diseases in childhood but then wear off, leaving them as adults without the natural immunity they would have acquired from getting sick- the immunity they need to pass on to their babies as protection while their immune systems are developing. So are we better off for having curtailed epidemics with vaccines if in the long run the vaccines leave us weaker as a species than we were before?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> How do you know it is the vaccine that stopped the disease?...epidemics go in cycles and die out naturally..? The vaccine may not have had anything to do with it. In fact there is a strong correlation between vaccines and disease to suggest that vaccines may have done as much to precipitate disease as to prevent it. The most dramatic correlation appears in the case of polio. In the three decades preceding the vaccine the death rate from polio declined in the US by 47 percent and in England by 55 percent. When mass inoculations began in the US the incidences of polio increased sharply. In Massachusetts to take an example were 273 cases of polio in the year leading up to 30 August 1954, when the vaccine was introduced state-wide. One year later there were 2027 cases. The correlation in England was striking enough that doctors at the National Institute of Health in the 1950’s declared the vaccine “worthless as a preventative and dangerous to take” . In 1976 Dr. Salk (the man credited with the creation of the vaccine) acknowledged publicly that his vaccine was likely “the principle if not sole cause” of all reported polio cases in the US since 1961. More recently the Centre for Disease control admitted that 87 percent of all polio cases in the US between 1973 and 1983 had been caused by the vaccine, with all cases between 1980 and 1989 attributable to it. By then tens of thousands s of people may have contracted polio needlessly, even as the drug companies that marketed the vaccine made huge profits. Today polio has virtually been wiped out in the US – perhaps only a few unlucky people had the physical predisposition to contract it naturally in its extreme, debilitating form, and so the disease “self-limited” as it ran the course of possible victims. As one goes down the list of other vaccines – smallpox, pertussis, diphtheria, measles, mumps, rubella – every last one’s history bears out the same disturbing correlations, low rates of vaccine effectiveness and suspicious upticks in disease incidence after the vaccines’ introduction. For women and pregnant bitches an added threat: the likelihood that vaccinations may thwart these usually mild diseases in childhood but then wear off, leaving them as adults without the natural immunity they would have acquired from getting sick- the immunity they need to pass on to their babies as protection while their immune systems are developing. So are we better off for having curtailed epidemics with vaccines if in the long run the vaccines leave us weaker as a species than we were before?


:thumb: Wouldn't chicken pox be pretty much the same idea as an example? Once you get it, you don't ever get it again? You have a natural immunity after that. That was a good post!


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Good discussion with strong feelings. Here are some references, for what it is worth:

Taking The Risk Out Of Puppy Shots » Dogs Naturally Magazine This is from a magazine that was mentioned or quoted, I believe, previously. Only problem with this one is what was the study size-how many dogs were involved so we are informed, wish they listed it so we knew, but this article recc's early vaccines but limits the number.

Why I don't Vaccinate My Dogs At All » Dogs Naturally Magazine Same magazine and a counter thought to the above. No vaccines recc at all. Glad there are 2 different views shared in the same magazine. That is progressive!

https://www.msu.edu/~silvar/vax.htm This would be a paper from a veterinary school describing over 1700 different vaccine protocols found across the country. MSU college-a pretty good vet college.

UC Davis School of Vet Med: This is UC Davis protocol. Another very good veterinary school.

http://www.synbiotics.com/Products/...TiterTesting/96-0460-RoundTableDiscussion.pdf An interesting talk on titer testing. The word on the street is that this will be more available in house at the vet's office soon and I look forward to that opportunity.

I understand the concerns with vaccinations and the potential risks that come along with anything medical, be it a vaccine or antibiotic. The debate is cost/ benefit and as long as one understands each side than that person is empowered to chose what they believe is the best way. You make the call.

Quoted previously were some articles but they were more anecdotal than studies (newfies living to be 17, for instance.) Many variables come into play that can allow that to happen. Which is most important is anyone's guess. I also look at the life expectancy of many breeds really leaping forward in the last 30 years. Why? We can all postulate a thought or two on that one. Strong postulates I would guess would come forth and that is healthy for us to think about. This is a healthy debate-and still civil! Hooray for dog food chat!

I also talked with some holistic vets that I value their opinions on and they still do vaccinate puppies early on and then move to titers. I am sure I could talk to some more and they might do something different as the MSU paper talked about 1700 different protocols.

Very interesting discussion on the Salk and Sabin vaccines. Here is a brief synopsis from this source but I respect the concerns you have. Development of Polio Vaccines I am aware of the early issues with the Salk vaccine but am not am human doctor so have not studied it extensively.

Here is another one that discusses what happened with polio and other vaccines. A good read. Interesting about polio after the vaccines were halted in Nigeria. Every Child by Two - Immunization Success

I try to keep an open mind and understand the other side of the coin to make sure I have not been brainwashed, either. I am not looking for a fight just food for thought. We are all passionate about our animals or we would not be here.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good topic! Boone is almost seven, I didn't start titering him until three years ago. Ginger is 2.5 yrs old, she had a couple sets of puppy shots at the breeders (she came here at almost five months old) but nothing from me. She was tiered in 2011 and the holistic vet hasn't found the need to re-do them.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll never skip puppy shots. I follow the Dr. Jean Dodds minimal vaccine protocol. DR. JEAN DODDS' CANINE VACCINATION PROTOCOL – 2010

Huginn got his first set from the breeder, had to have them to be shipped by air. The second set I did right around 14 weeks and he got nothing else until a year later. However, all I did was the DHLPP. I refused lyme, lepto etc. He got his rabies at a year, I held off as long as I could, mainly by not really taking him anywhere, but was required proof to move into my apartment. I really believe that an immunity cannot arise out of thin air. Good breeding, raising, food etc cannot create the immune systems proper response to every stimulus. Can it give it a better chance? Sure, of course it does! But it doesn't cinch it. As was previously mentioned not all immunities are genetically inheritable. If they were we never would have required a need for a parvo vaccine, because all the dogs capable of getting it would have died out and the disease with them. 
I've been told that I have been brain washed by the scientific community, but I am ok with that accusation because it is my choice to think the way I do. I think the most important thing an owner can do is educate themselves about the options and choose what they are most comfortable with.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Huggin - immunity comes from exposure not vaccination. If you area going to vaccinate your pup please do single vaccines. Not much is worse than a DHLPP. All that at once is too much. Give each a couple of weeks apart if you must. Huggin - mine have not been vaccinated for over 9 years and all titre well not needing vaccine. Yes, good breeding, feeding and an excellent immune system are the perfect recipe for a great immune response.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

First time I did distemper and parvo separate, but this vet only had them as a set. He's older and stronger now and I decided he could handle it, it all went fine and he's the exact same as he was before. Besides, the training facility that I am going to be starting at requires a DHLPP, so it worked out. He's healthy and happy and fine.
Vaccine=exposure as well. I'm certainly not going to bring my pup around a dog with parvo, so this is the best exposure I get. 
Also, my dog, my research my choice. I won't feel guilty about it. Third, it's HuGinn, one "G" its typed right above his picture


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You can be as snippy as you like and I am glad your pup is well. We don't know what we do internally to our animals or ourselves and some animals and people are better able to process toxins than others. It is well established that the fewer vaccines at once the better. We all make our own decisions and I don;t have a vested interested in what you have or have not done. I was answering for the OP not you. You and anyone else are happy with your treatment - good for you. Someone asked a question and I clarified, to be honest you can give all the combo vaccines, heartworm meds, topicals, and feed whatever you like it is your dog and your choice I really could care less.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dog is vaccinated by my Vet. when something is due they contact me.
my Vet does titer.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Huginn said:


> First time I did distemper and parvo separate, but this vet only had them as a set. He's older and stronger now and I decided he could handle it, it all went fine and he's the exact same as he was before. Besides, the training facility that I am going to be starting at requires a DHLPP, so it worked out. He's healthy and happy and fine.
> Vaccine=exposure as well. I'm certainly not going to bring my pup around a dog with parvo, so this is the best exposure I get.
> Also, my dog, my research my choice. I won't feel guilty about it. Third, it's HuGinn, one "G" its typed right above his picture


He's fine and exactly the same way as before? Uhh you do realize vaccine damage can take a long time to manifest? And if vaccines mean exposure why do 40% of the puppies who come down with parvo have their shot? I got my dogs a combo shot and six months later and to this day I suffer the side-effects that manifested. I understand weighing the pros/cons but making statements like you're making shows you have little understanding to what a vaccine reaction really is/can do to the body. Please research as your animals deserve their own to be well aware of what can happen, the signs, and be prepared to look for things weeks or months after a vaccine has been given. No matter how you argue it, a combination shot should never be given and if it's all the vet has, as a pet owner who should put their animal first, should choose to put the effort into finding a vet who does offer single ones. Honestly, any vet still giving combo shots wouldn't be trusted near my pup.

If you want to vaccinate, do it. But be smart about it, prepare their body for the kind of assault it's about to be given, and hope for the best. Don't just go in there saying my dog/my rights I'm going to give him 4+ illnesses in one day and he's fine! You would really be eating yourself up if he wasn't fine, and there's really no way to know he's "fine" as we don't always "see" everything wrong with our health and our animals health. By the time we "see" we're in serious trouble


----------

